# WoW Arbeitsspeicher angeblich voll :/



## Torben456 (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich spiele seit 3 Tagen WoW, es macht mir auch sehr viel Spaß. 
Jetzt kommen wir aber zum eigentlichen Problem, ab und zu kommt einfach die Meldung von Windows 8 das mein Arbeittspeicher voll wäre, das kann aber eigentlich nicht stimmen. Ich habe im Task Manager geguckt und WoW verbraucht maximal 1GB. Liegt es an Windows 8 oder habe ich doch zu wenig RAM? 

Folgende Dinge habe ich probiert,
Intel HD beta Treiber draufgehauen, kein Erfolg.
32bit Client gestartet, kein Erfolg.
Cache Ordner gelöscht sowie Dateien repariert, kein Erfolg.
Sichtweite von Gut auf Mittel runtergeschraubt.

Mein System:
Lenovo IdeadPad G500
i5 3230m @2.6ghz (Turbo 3.2ghz)
4GB DDR 3 1600MHZ
Intel HD 4000
500gb+8GB SSD Chache.

Grafikeinstellungen:
Eine Mischung aus Niedrig-Mittel, Sichweite auch Mittel, soll ja Arbeitsspeicher kosten.


----------



## Rizoma (8. Juni 2014)

WoW ist nen RAM Fresser gerade in den Ballungszentren wo sich viele Spieler aufhalten das du nur 1GB verbrauchst glaub ich nicht.

Das Windows reserviert sich RAM, deine onboard Grafikkarte reserviert sich RAM, und WoW was bekanntlich viel RAM braucht will auch noch jede menge davon haben was glaubst du wie lange da die 4GB von dir reichen


----------



## Torben456 (8. Juni 2014)

Also sind jetzt 4gb zu wenig? Was kann ich jetzt machen? Geht die Garantie nicht verloren, wenn ich jetzt den Laptop aufschraube und den RAM erweitere? Dann würde ich noch 2GB dazu erweitern. Das lustige ist, wenn ich die Meldung vom Arbeitsspeicher bekomme kann ich sie einfach wegklicken und normal weiter spielen, das Spiel ruckelt ja auch nicht habe so 50-60 FPS. Wenn ich im Task-Manager nagucke ist mein RAM maximal bei 70% Auslastung während ich WoW am laufen habe. Soll ich einfach mal Windows 7 installieren, vielleicht kommt ja die Meldung nicht.


----------



## Rizoma (8. Juni 2014)

1. nein du verlierst keine Garantie wenn du deinen RAM auf stockst
2. mal eben 2 GB mehr ein bauen ist nicht möglich da dein Notebook nur 2 slots für RAM hat und du mit Sicherheit 2x2 GB verbaut hast du müßtest dann 8GB (2x 4GB) kaufen
3. Wenn du außer der Wegklickbaren Meldung keine Einschränkungen hast ist nen Upgrade nicht wirklich sinnvoll


----------



## Torben456 (8. Juni 2014)

Ich habe einmal 4GB drinne, ist ein RAM Riegel. Ich installier mal Windows 7 bevor ich aufrüste.


----------



## Rizoma (8. Juni 2014)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Ich habe einmal 4GB drinne, ist ein RAM Riegel. Ich installier mal Windows 7 bevor ich aufrüste.



Hast du schon die Serviceklappe auf gemacht und nachgeschaut? Wenn ja und es wirklich nur ein 4GB Riegel ist war dein Notebookhersteller sehr großzügig und selbst dann würde ich nicht 2GB nachrüsten sondern 1x 4GB um den DualChannel Betrieb mit zu nehmen. das Win7 da nen unterschied macht glaub ich nicht da win8 eigentlich zu 90% win7 + Metro oberfläche ist


----------



## Torben456 (8. Juni 2014)

Ich habe Videos gesehen bei dem der Laptop aufgeschraubt würde ist nur ein Riegel drin. Ich kenne das Problem nicht von Windows 7 da konnte ich selbst mit meinem alten T43 mit Pentium 4 und 2GB DDR 2 Wow ohne Fehlermeldung spielen. Ich habe gerade nen registry fix im Internet gefunden, ich guck mal ob der was bringt, viele haben anscheinend das Problem bei Windows 8. Ich finde 4GB sollten locker reichen, ist ja Standard. Vor allem für WoW mit niedrigen-mittleren Eibstellungen sollte es locker reichen, sagt mir ja auch mein Task Manager.


----------



## Torben456 (12. Juni 2014)

So, habe windows 7 drauf und alles klappt. 
Hat sich alles erledigt


----------

